# HSR Stimulus Allocations Announced



## Spokker (Jan 27, 2010)

California gets $2.25 billion. $29 billion or so to go! Let's leverage these stimulus dollars with a bake sale.

http://www.fresnobee.com/local/story/1799691.html



> California will get $2.25 billion to help build a high-speed rail system connecting Southern California to the Bay Area through the San Joaquin Valley, as well as additional funds for other rail projects. Other states getting high-speed rail funding include Washington, North Carolina and Florida.


HSR cheerleader view: http://www.cahsrblog.com/2010/01/breaking-...passenger-rail/

LOSSAN and the Capitol Corridor will also be getting some upgrades according to the blog.



> $99.4 million for other passenger rail projects, including:
> Capitol Corridor-South Terminal Station Improvement
> 
> Capitol Corridor-YoloXover (Yolo West Crossover)
> ...


Now here come the accusations of pork!


----------



## jis (Jan 28, 2010)

Pointers to various White House and SecDOT provided materials on this subject can be found in this thread.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 28, 2010)

Spokker said:


> California gets $2.25 billion. $29 billion or so to go! Let's leverage these stimulus dollars with a bake sale.


Best laugh of the day!!!


----------

